# BowFish Reel??



## FLY741 (Nov 30, 2007)

Anybody use the Zebco 404 bowfish reel? Will it do the job or am i better off to spend the extra money and get the reel with the can on it? I will be using it on my 70lb mathews.


Thanks


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

If you're going to run a spinner (which I do) I'd recommend either a zebco 808 or a shakespeare TI20...Both are great and will work a lot better than 404...


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

Go for the AMS can... they're $80 but worth it after you forget to push the bail button on your Zebco a couple times... I use the AMS Standard and have put my zebco for sale if you or anyone else on here is looking for one.


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

I also suggest the AMS reel. Its awesome! a little more money, but it will pay for its self. My friends dad has a very old AMS reel (looks atleast 30 years) but it still runs great! Bowfishing is addicting, so buy the good gear now!


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

+1 Go with the AMS. I've have mine for 10+ years with A LOT of use and no problems. It is easy to use, and one of the safer reels out there.


----------



## gitterdone81 (Sep 3, 2009)

I can see where bowfishing would get crazy addictive. Do you mainly do it in streams? Off of a boat? I don't often see the fish (trout) from shore when I fish, so curious where one goes to Bowfish. Is it for trout? Or does it work better with other fish?


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

In utah its illegal to bowfish for trout, and other game fish. Carp are fun, and they put up a good fight. ITs very addictive, and frustrating when you miss all the big ones haha


----------



## FLY741 (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks guy's. guess I will go with the can.


----------

